

Evolution of the Cameraphone: From Sharp J-SH04 to Nokia 808 Pureview - hoi
http://www.hoista.net/post/18437919296/evolution-of-the-cameraphone-from-sharp-j-sh04-to

======
hoi
Let me know if you think I've missed out any 'groundbreaking' camera phones.
Yes, I know there isn't an iPhone there, because from a Camera-Phone
perspective, the camera has not been anything special.... the Apps have, but
the camera itself hasn't

